# Best 10" SQL sub for .8 sealed box under 6.25" deep



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay, need input on the absolute best 10" SQL sub I can get. Price does not matter. I blew my last CDT ES SQ1000 today and HATE the Diamond sub in there. It has to work in a sealed box thats apx .8 cf and a depth of no more than 6.25" as its a vehicle specific box in my Corvette. I need something that can handle close to 600 watts, play deep and play super clean. I havent stayed on top of whats really good in the 10" sub market but I want new and want it to be the best I can get.
For reference this is the box I have:
https://www.corvettemods.com/C5-Corvette-Base-Z06-1997-2004-Subwoofer-Stealth-Enclosure_p_15068.html


And if it matters, source unit is a Pioneer 8200 NEX, amp is an Arc XDi 6 channel so need 4 ohm sub, components are JL Audi ZRs.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I know I sound like a broken record, and theres probably better out there if "price is no object' but I doubt they will fit..

I really do love the alpine type r subs, they just do whats asked and don't do anything else, like a good speaker should. some will say the illusion c10xl but..its a totally different animal from the 12 and nowhere near as good imo.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I had the Type R and while it was a good sub it wasn't what I was looking for. As a reference the sound signatures I like ate the Illusion 12xl but know the 10 isn't near the sub. I love my SI BM MK IV bit again, no 10s. I really enjoyed my AD Vipera F10 but it didn't play as low as the CDT. Then again that was in a .45 sealed box and now I have a tad over ..8 to work with.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Until Iget my two SI BMmkIV installed, I am still loving my single IDQ10v2 in a sealed .625 box. Remember, this sub is "Old School"...LOL!!!...one of the first SQ subs. 

Fs=23hz 
Xmax= 13mm

Depth= 5.25"


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

How about the Audiofrog GB 10?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

My only issue with Audio Frog is I have never heard them. I have heard almost everything but pretty much everything I like is now gone.







. Now I really liked the AD Vipera F10 but it didn't play as deep as the CDT in my last application but I was severely limited to space. That box was only .45cf and now with .8 I am wondering if that sub will have the deep bass and growl with the combination of clarity and accuracy the CDT ES SQ1000 had.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the audiofrog might be the best choice here if it fits depth wise. since price is no object ant that's my usual argument against them..theres even a d2 on here in classifieds!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah but all his new ones are sold and I dont like buying used.

Since I am familiar with the Vipera F10 and know what it sounds like I believe it will have the lower end extension I want in the larger box. I am really leaning towards that driver. I think I will go that route and see how she performs.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

My choice

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...eas-l26ro4y-10-subwoofer-4-layer-vc-d1004-04/

Box is a little large as this guy wants .6

Just an all around amazing sub


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

that is a very fine choice! didn't think of it cause wasn't sure on the mounting depth.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

ACtually I think I may give the Sinfoni 10" a try. I am sad I never played with the 12's I had and think the 10" may do well. If not then I will move to the Vipera F10 again.


----------



## deefIV (Aug 9, 2016)

I will vouch for the Seas. I have the L26ROY in a .70 cubic foot box powered by a Gladen SPL1800C and it is handling 965 watts RMS with no problem. 

The seas is smooth, musical and hits the low notes without distortion. It doesn't miss a beat. 100% SQ. It's not going to rattle you rear view mirror off. Though my wife does looks at me sideways when I turn up the bass.

My previous two subs were the Alpine Type R 10" and the Audio Frog GS10D4. Both have their strengths but neither hold a candle to the Seas.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

deefIV said:


> I will vouch for the Seas. I have the L26ROY in a .70 cubic foot box powered by a Gladen SPL1800C and it is handling 965 watts RMS with no problem.
> 
> The seas is smooth, musical and hits the low notes without distortion. It doesn't miss a beat. 100% SQ. It's not going to rattle you rear view mirror off. Though my wife does looks at me sideways when I turn up the bass.
> 
> My previous two subs were the Alpine Type R 10" and the Audio Frog GS10D4. Both have their strengths but neither hold a candle to the Seas.


See thats great info there! Thats the kind of info that helps me make a decision. Quite simply I do not like the Alpine Type R. It does have its strong points but couldnt hold a candle to my CDT ES SQ1000 or my Vipera F10.
I have never seen nor heard the Audio Frog sub and am leery about dropping that kind of money on a sub I am so unfamiliar with. It looks great and I know people love them but I am still skeptical.
Wish I could get my hands on one just to try it out. If I like it I will buy it. People on here know me and know I am not skeerd to drop stupid money on equipment. LOL

Heck, I bought all this and never even played with any of it! 



Emilios has been a great friend and source for info as has been Jerry. They always set me up and do me right and let me play with stuff to see if I will like it.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i think you might get better sound if you could mod the box to make it accept a 12" sub.


----------



## OKCarver (May 18, 2017)

I too was looking for a nice small box 10''. Studied for months, and listened to several. I went with the Seas L26ROY woofer as well. Nice bang for the buck IMHO. The Audiofrog was nice too, but a bit pricey for what I thought it delivered, sounded real good though.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> I had the Type R and while it was a good sub it wasn't what I was looking for. As a reference the sound signatures I like ate the Illusion 12xl but know the 10 isn't near the sub. I love my SI BM MK IV bit again, no 10s. I really enjoyed my AD Vipera F10 but it didn't play as low as the CDT. Then again that was in a .45 sealed box and now I have a tad over ..8 to work with.


Yeah, the Alpine SWR-T10 or the Illusion Audio carbon C10, both bad ass.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Second audiofrog gb sub.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I had an idea but it's 6.5 deep.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I just ordered a Sinfoni 250.SW 10" sub. A bit more than I wanted to spend but I believe I will be very happy with it. Should have the sound signature I am looking for and a few friends are sending insaine power to them without hurting them so my 300 watts at 8 ohms should be just fine off that Arc XDi. Should have plenty of dynamic headroom.


----------



## RVA_LVER (Apr 28, 2016)

What about that Mille 2500.3? 

My vote would be for a GB10D2 or D4 tho... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> I just ordered a Sinfoni 250.SW 10" sub. A bit more than I wanted to spend but I believe I will be very happy with it. Should have the sound signature I am looking for and a few friends are sending insaine power to them without hurting them so my 300 watts at 8 ohms should be just fine off that Arc XDi. Should have plenty of dynamic headroom.


why are you buying an 8 ohm sub?


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Yup. Frog gb at 2 ohm is an EXCELLENT sub.
I messed up and bought and installed a pair. I definitely only needed 1. The cabin gain is eq'ed down about 12 db and I'm running 5he subs on half their rated power and still have to cut the level down on them over 10 db. Clean, clear , articulate and loud as he'll when you want it.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> why are you buying an 8 ohm sub?


Because they only come in a dual 4 ohm setup. My amp is a 6 channel and with 5&6 bridged they can only handle 4 ohms so I will have to series for 8 ohms.
Should be fine because with the SVC CDT sub I had it set at -4db on sub output and with the Diamond in there now its at 8 ohms because its a DVC and the gain is at 0 on the deck. The Sinfoni sub is more effecient so 8 ohms shouldnt be an issue and as a plus it will be less taxing on the amp. Besides, the subs is only rated for 150 rms per coil and the amp will have 300 watts so should match well. I do believe the Arc amp does a little more than 300rms at 8 ohms anyway.

I have spoken to a couple people running the same sub at nearly 800 watts without issue so I am sure I will be safe. Besides with the amp at 8 ohms I will have plenty of dynamic headroom.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh you got it already, I was about to say wavecor.
Like the 8.75" SW223BD02_03 or the 10''
I had 2 and they were extremely clean in a small box, just not enough output for me (4 would have been nice).


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah after Emilios telling me about it and after talking with Phil and knowing we have the same taste (he did buy a lot of my other Sinfoni gear) and him saying the sub is fantastic I just went ahead and bit the bullet. It was probably the most expensive 10" out there but I feel its worth it.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Well if it doesn't work out give the frog gb sub a shot. Yoincoukd likely sell what you bought for enough to pay for the frog


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking what is street price for that sinfoni sub?


----------



## aroonkl (May 21, 2017)

Is it Capriccio 10" ?
Quartorigo Capriccio speakers



LaserSVT said:


> I just ordered a Sinfoni 250.SW 10" sub. A bit more than I wanted to spend but I believe I will be very happy with it. Should have the sound signature I am looking for and a few friends are sending insaine power to them without hurting them so my 300 watts at 8 ohms should be just fine off that Arc XDi. Should have plenty of dynamic headroom.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I can think of a few more $$ but they are to deep.


----------



## RVA_LVER (Apr 28, 2016)

DC/Hertz said:


> I'm pretty sure I can think of a few more $$ but they are to deep.




Which ones did you have in mind? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

RVA_LVER said:


> Which ones did you have in mind?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$2700-$3000 a pop. 
Z3 Series

The 9510 with all the options can get to $1500


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

aroonkl said:


> Is it Capriccio 10" ?
> Quartorigo Capriccio speakers


They are like $900


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

WAY too deep. lol I had like 6.8" with a 6" magnet and about 6" if the magent was larger. I think the Sinfoni will work just fine. Spoke to Emilios and I trust him and also spoke to a few people that have the and they LOVE them.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah I was going to say the 3010 but with the new baskets they are deep. 
I'm trying to get the 12 when they get the new baskets for that size.


----------



## RVA_LVER (Apr 28, 2016)

DC/Hertz said:


> Yeah I was going to say the 3010 but with the new baskets they are deep.
> I'm trying to get the 12 when they get the new baskets for that size.


Definitely do a new product review on the 3012 once you get one and try it out, hopefully in a 1.0cuft sealed enclosure... I would be curious how it fares in a SQ style environment/evaluation.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

DC/Hertz said:


> $2700-$3000 a pop.
> Z3 Series
> 
> The 9510 with all the options can get to $1500


Those are everything but shallow.


----------



## RVA_LVER (Apr 28, 2016)

fcarpio said:


> Those are everything but shallow.




And I would assume produce everything but SQ bass that is true to the audio signal. But, I would be curious to hear what the 3010 and 3012 is capable of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

The Z can be built any way you need it. I know a few overseas have used them in EMMA winning cars. 
I had a 2508 prior to the current IDQ 12. 8 was ported, 12 is sealed. After tuning they sound the same. 
I'm going to guess the 3000 is a hammer. It's got a lot of the IDMAX characteristics.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

fcarpio said:


> Those are everything but shallow.


That is why I said they are not shallow.


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

for shallow mounting and small boxes these are hard to beat for sql
SD3 SERIES


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Illusion C10 XL has my vote 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Got the Sinfoni installed today. I didnt like it at first as I thought it was already broken in but found it only had 10 minutes on it. After several hours it became really impressive! Cant wait till shes full broken in because it is much cleaner than the CDT and seems to play as deep if not deeper. Great sub, very happy with the purchase!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i can't imagine how it sounds good mounted crooked like that.:laugh:


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I did that for two reasons. One is the holes were worn out from so many subs. The other is he is facing the precussiion section. Perfect for bass. Lol


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> I did that for two reasons. One is the holes were worn out from so many subs. The other is he is facing the precussiion section. Perfect for bass. Lol


for DMB he would be facing boyd and tim...and i am always in the pit on the other side with rashawn and jeff...so i would have to rotate it the other way.

And i never knew what that logo was..glad i posted so you could tell me. Now its so obvious.


----------



## MrMoto (Aug 20, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> Got the Sinfoni installed today. I didnt like it at first as I thought it was already broken in but found it only had 10 minutes on it. After several hours it became really impressive! Cant wait till shes full broken in because it is much cleaner than the CDT and seems to play as deep if not deeper. Great sub, very happy with the purchase!


Where can I get more info on these subs? Website is very limited on info. I am picky when it comes to subs.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

MrMoto said:


> Where can I get more info on these subs? Website is very limited on info. I am picky when it comes to subs.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Gladen Aerospace 10 or the Gladen Zero 10.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> Yeah after Emilios telling me about it and after talking with Phil and knowing we have the same taste (he did buy a lot of my other Sinfoni gear) and him saying the sub is fantastic I just went ahead and bit the bullet. It was probably the most expensive 10" out there but I feel its worth it.


Nope. The Gladen Aerospace I linked to previously is about $1,700 retail.


----------



## itsZiz (Sep 1, 2021)

D34dl1fter said:


> My choice
> 
> Seas L26RO4Y 10" Subwoofer - 4 Layer VC - (D1004-04)
> 
> ...





deefIV said:


> I will vouch for the Seas. I have the L26ROY in a .70 cubic foot box powered by a Gladen SPL1800C and it is handling 965 watts RMS with no problem.
> 
> The seas is smooth, musical and hits the low notes without distortion. It doesn't miss a beat. 100% SQ. It's not going to rattle you rear view mirror off. Though my wife does looks at me sideways when I turn up the bass.
> 
> My previous two subs were the Alpine Type R 10" and the Audio Frog GS10D4. Both have their strengths but neither hold a candle to the Seas.



I tried to model the SEAS in winisd, but it had drastically less low end compared to others (jl 10tw3 for example).

I know winisd modeling isnt the most accurate, or the be all end all, but why would it look so bad? I can fit it, but I have nothing to go on except these bad models.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

itsZiz said:


> I tried to model the SEAS in winisd, but it had drastically less low end compared to others (jl 10tw3 for example).
> 
> I know winisd modeling isnt the most accurate, or the be all end all, but why would it look so bad? I can fit it, but I have nothing to go on except these bad models.


Its a nice sounding sub, but lacking output compared to other options like GB10 or SQL12.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

itsZiz said:


> I tried to model the SEAS in winisd, but it had drastically less low end compared to others (jl 10tw3 for example).
> 
> I know winisd modeling isnt the most accurate, or the be all end all, but why would it look so bad? I can fit it, but I have nothing to go on except these bad models.



Unless you enter your particular cabin gain when modeling and know what a particular curve will sound like in real world use, modeling won't tell the full truth. Some of the most accurate subs have a roll-off higher than what many think looks good. It can be 60hz and still play down to 20hz in a car. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

